# Putting washers in?



## xtenglong (Oct 6, 2008)

Are they necessary? I've been looking at pictures of the yuga cubes, and it doesn't seem like they come with any washers, but I was wondering if it would affect its performance if i put one in there. I really don't like the sound of the springs when you turn them. If it doesn't, do you guys know if a plain local hardware store would sell those really small washers, like the ones found in a type a set?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 6, 2008)

The reason why some DIYs have washers is because the screws are thin. Without the washers, the screws would bump into the plastic and it wouldn't turn smooth. Type D (Yuga) cubes don't need washers because they're screws are thicker. I learned that information from here.

And if you don't like the sound of the springs, it's the spring problem, not the washers. Take out the screw and springs, put them together many times until you don't hear the spring sound, then put it back in the cube.


----------



## Ton (Oct 6, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> The reason why some DIYs have washers is because the screws are thin. Without the washers, the screws would bump into the plastic and it wouldn't turn smooth. .



yep, this will wear the center at the bottom and cause the cube get loose, but more imortant , the hole gets bigger and the center has to much room, 
mean reason for pops.


----------



## xtenglong (Oct 7, 2008)

okay, but lets say i get the bad screws, should i try to get washers to put into the thing so it doesn't scratch up the bottom of the center?


----------



## xtenglong (Oct 8, 2008)

I've read that you can use a nail file or something to file down the pointy parts of the spring to prevent it from scraping. I saw it from this site: http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/Speedcube/makinga.htm
In the picture, one end of the spring seems to be completely flattened out with no parts sticking out to scrape the plastic. Is this done with just a nail file and sand paper, or do I have to do something else? Has anybody tried lubing the screw, the part that the spring is touching, but not threaded?


----------

